# Look who's changing brands



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Only thing he needs now is another bow brand tatoo!:wink:

Sorry about poor quality phone pic, only had a second to catch the elusive 3--D on the phone!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

When did APA start making pink bows?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I think it looks pretty darn good on him!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Should stayed shootin a PSE.....


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

" Made in Canada EH!!! "
You look good Andy.
Have a great season.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey..u guys ever heard of photo shop?
I think Rob must have been playing...lol
Just helping Peter out with a Hunting show....you know how quiet i am and hate to talk :wink:

Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

You know we had to leave Tinker alone for a bit! Hoepfully he didn't hurt Nuge's business too much:wink:


3--d said:


> Hey..u guys ever heard of photo shop?
> I think Rob must have been playing...lol
> Just helping Peter out with a Hunting show....you know how quiet i am and hate to talk :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

Say it aint so Andy......... dont make me get the belt sander out for your old ink........lol........:wink:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Crimson_Arrow said:


> Say it aint so Andy......... dont make me get the belt sander out for your old ink........lol........:wink:


I wouldnt do that if i were you dean...u know what the vibration does to me......LOL

Andy


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

and you all call me twisted!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

